# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Dendrobates and Ranitomeya

## niake

Hi 
Can you have Dendrobates auratus and Ranitomeya variabilis  house together ??

----------


## John Clare

You'll probably catch an earful for suggesting that.  I would be hesitant to mix any species of dart frog, but in the case of a thumbnail with a larger frog, I would be afraid the thumbnails would be overly stressed by being around a large frog all the time.  Terrariums are pretty tiny habitats and the two frog species would be constantly aware of each other.

----------


## niake

okay I'm not on the mixing i have 0.2.0 D. auratus 'Caribean' they are so shy.

----------


## clownonfire

In all objectivity, I wouldn't do it. But I've seen it. And I've seen it in very serious, well-known and respected herpetologists' terrariums.

I'm not saying you should. I am simply reporting the fact. Don't shoot the messenger.

Eric

----------


## niake

okay I'm not going to mix this.  :Wink:  thanks for your post..
Do you have any suggestions for not shy species ?..
Have a 18” x 18” x 24” exo-terra without any frogs..

----------


## clownonfire

Vents are bold, quite bold. I'm biased. I'm loving mine.

----------


## bshmerlie

Cobalts are very bold and active. They are front and center all day. But they are little beggers ...always wanting food.

----------

